# MAC Warehouse Sale



## whiplashes (Jun 6, 2010)

I need more makeup like I need a hole in my head...but whatevs. My kit needed some replenishing and I wanted to get myself some stuff for my personal use.

I went to the MAC/Lauder warehouse sale today. Came home with way too many goodies. Feast your eyes on some makeup love!

*lol*







MAC Face and Body Foundation in C7, MAC Select Cover-Up in NW20 (L), MAC Select Cover-Up in Yellow Corrector (R)






MAC corner lashes (x2), MAC eyeshadow in Brill, MAC Impeccable Brow Pencil in Taupe






MAC Paint Pot in Perky, MAC Pigment in Heritage Rouge (L), MAC Pigment in Pink Bronze (R), MAC See Thru Lip Colour in Secret Crush








MAC Lipglass in Pret-a-Papier, MAC Lustreglass in Lustrewhite







MAC Devoted Poppy: 6 Classic Eyes palette (x2)







Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean Splash Away Foaming Cleanser for Normal/Combination skin, MAC Renewal Defense Charged Water Skin Hydrating Mist, MAC Fix+ Rose (x2)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice haul! Those piggies look so sexy!

I still want the Pret-a-Papier lipglass, it looks so pretty but I kept passing it up when I had the chance to buy it in stores.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't believe they have stuff that new (Pret a Papier) at the sale!

Enjoy your haul - seems that most of us came back with small hauls this time around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha - we all own too much already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx for sharing!


----------



## thezander (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, you got some great finds! Enjoy!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I can't believe they have stuff that new (Pret a Papier) at the sale!

Enjoy your haul - seems that most of us came back with small hauls this time around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha - we all own too much already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, the new stuff was only in the charity bags, they weren't actually for sale, did anyone notice that?  I was soooo hoping for the SCF stuff to be out, but not yet. Just in the charity bags.

And I did notice all the small-ish hauls this time around. Well, small in Specktra terms, it would still be huge in normal people terms


----------



## Junkie (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Actually, *the new stuff was only in the charity bags, they weren't actually for sale, did anyone notice that?* I was soooo hoping for the SCF stuff to be out, but not yet. Just in the charity bags.

And I did notice all the small-ish hauls this time around. Well, small in Specktra terms, it would still be huge in normal people terms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 SCF and Pret a Papier....

I was kinda blown away by Style Black, so you could imagine my shock seeing the super new stuff in the charity bags!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 6, 2010)

great haul! Hoping I can go to the sale next time!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 6, 2010)

So jealous! Great finds


----------



## dopalives (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice haul!  I live in the sticks.  I'd never make it to the warehouse sale.  Enjoy your finds.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG! Pret a Papier is so so recent! Lucky gals in US who made it to the sale


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually the Pret a papier l/g was the only PaP item at the sale, and it wasn't even for sale, just in the charity bags. I bet they had a whole lot of slightly imperfect ones or something.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome finds!  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to go to the warehouse sale so bad its on my list of things to do.


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 7, 2010)

wish i could get to one of these sales! I love paintpots =)


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, I'm so jealous! My warehouse sale is terrible. They barely had MAC. you got all the good stuff!


----------



## jrose614 (Nov 11, 2010)

have 4 tickets for 11/20 and 11/27 and cannot go either date. I am selling for what I paid- 10 dollars per ticket plus 1.50 for trackable postage. I will accept pay pal or check/mo. If u are in manhattan, I could also meet u after work for cash. I buy this tickets, and am asking what I paid- so please no offers as I won't respond. thnx!


----------



## Vanistar (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW!! nice haul!


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

select cover is the best concealer ever....hope you enjoy it...


----------



## kLumZigirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello ladies! I went to the Sunday sale (which was today!) with my friend. Lined up at 8am in the morning, and was successful enough to buy what I planned for except for the MAC Cleanse off oil that was sold out! 

 	 		Here's my MAC haul:

 	 		- MAC Pro Eyeshadow Quad in Leopard Luxe (sold out by 9:30am!), $25
 	 		- MAC Look In A Box in Tawny One ~ includes Bronzing Powder in Refined Golden, Powder Blush in Coppertone, Mineralized Eyeshadow in By Jupiter, Zoom Fast Mascara, and Lustreglass in Love Nectar, $40
 	 		- MAC Tartan Tale collection Reelers & Rockers eyeshadow palette, $25
 	 		- MAC Devoted Poppy eyeshadow palette, buy 1 get 1 for $20
 	 		- MAC 184 Fan brush, $12
 	 		- 2 small MAC pouch, $3 each
 	 		- medium Clinique pouch, $3
 	 		- Clinique Happy for Men set includes cologne 100ml & shave balm, 50ml, $35
 	 		- 4 charity bag includes, Mineralized SPF Loose Foundation in Medium Deep, Cremesheenglass in Boy Bait, #41 crisscross false eyelashes and Black Lipmix Pigment, $5 each (no tax)
 	 		*** Free gift: Eyeshadow in Haunting *** this was sunday at around 10:30am

 	 		So I spent around $220 broken down as: $120 for myself, $60 for my mom, $40 for my sister 

 	 		It was fun, but I think I have enough MAC stuff on hand now, that I won't be coming back until next year or until the prices come down like it was before! 

 	 		Hope you enjoy my haul!
​


----------



## kdog20000 (Apr 4, 2011)

when is it?


----------



## laceydyan (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish the US had warehouse sales, they sound super fun and they look to have great stuff!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

laceydyan said:


> I wish the US had warehouse sales, they sound super fun and they look to have great stuff!



 	That would be incredible


----------



## Hellolover (Apr 6, 2011)

laceydyan said:


> I wish the US had warehouse sales, they sound super fun and they look to have great stuff!



 	I think they have sales in the stae of NY.


----------



## jrose614 (Jun 6, 2011)

have 4 tickets for 6/18 and 6/25 and cannot go either date. I am selling for what I paid- 10 dollars per ticket plus 1.50 for trackable postage. I will accept pay pal or check/mo. If u are in manhattan, I could also meet u after work for cash. I buy these tickets, and am asking what I paid- so please no offers as I won't respond. thnx!  Am also open to barter if you


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

so jealous! i need to find me one of these warehouse sales! great haul


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

what a good feast!


----------

